# Comic Fans On MT Are Going To LOVE This!



## MA-Caver (Aug 6, 2010)

Comic book inspired Vector Artwork... some really great renderings. I like the last one most of all for some weird reason or another... still trying to figure it out... :uhyeah: 
But I thought THIS one was very clever and made me chuckle.

Post or name your favorite.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 6, 2010)

Well, I'd love to name my favorite but you didn't give us the URL.....:idunno:


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 6, 2010)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Well, I'd love to name my favorite but you didn't give us the URL.....:idunno:


ACK! DOH! ERG.... Sorry folks... 

http://designrfix.com/inspiration/comic-book-inspired-vector-artwork

I go hide my head in shame... enjoy.


----------



## Omar B (Aug 6, 2010)

Not a fan of Spider-man or Hulk.  What can I say, I'm a DC guy.  From Marvel, if it's not Punisher, Iron Man, Captain America, Moon Knight, or Daredevil I could skip it.

Checked the link, some nice work there.  Power Girl, Invincible, The reinterpretation of the Superman/Batman fight from The Dark Knight Returns, Daredevil in a very Jay Anacleto style.  Not bad as a whole, but some of it is even below standard of what you see in shops on a weekly basis.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Aug 6, 2010)

Lots of great stuff on that site. I think my favorite, however, is the image of Colossus.






It's reminiscent of the great work John Byrne was doing on the X-Men when I first started reading the series.

Props also to the image of Mazinga of Shogun Warriors fame!






Pax,

Chris


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 7, 2010)

Some very nice artwork there.  Of course, being a simple man at heart, the one destined for my wall if I could afford a print of it would be:


http://raynkazuya.deviantart.com/art/Nika-127310274


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 7, 2010)

Then you should love these too:

http://www.ninjai.com/

http://www.shilongpang.com/

http://www.kickscomic.com/

http://www.thumpculture.com/


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm gonna have to go with Mystique. You understand.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 11, 2010)

I liked the Judge Dredd on there.

The ones of the heroes in the "Geo" style look like the Justice Friends from Dexter's Lab.

In fact, the Pic of the Hulk could be a stand in for the Infragable Krunk if it were purple:








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_GTesXf55E&feature=related


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 11, 2010)

Some more Comic Inspired art. 

http://www.presidiacreative.com/40-awe-inspiring-superhero-illustrations/


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 11, 2010)

The main man...nuff said.


----------

